# Fastest Way to Get Development Permit



## Curry (Jul 12, 2015)

So what is the fastest way to grind out getting your Development Permit? I'm sitting here grinding but it seems I'm only going up just a couple percent an hour and I'm wondering there's a way to get this done super fast.


----------



## kittypurr (Jul 12, 2015)

Talk to villagers for chores
catch fleas on them
waters flowers, move them to a new spot, water, and repeat
change town tune, town flag, catch trash and sell to retail
pay off house


----------



## Cou (Jul 12, 2015)

^ and send mails


----------



## katysu (Jul 12, 2015)

As far as I remember - do what Isabelle tells you to do, you have to have a house not be in the tent so it takes a min of 2 days. You can do it in two days, fishing out trash seems to be the bit that can get you the extra points to finish in 2 days.
( a lot of things you can do only get points once or once per day).
If you wait till the 3rd day - you would get it easily.


----------



## Heyden (Jul 12, 2015)

I send a crap load of mail, it free anyway &#55357;&#56328;


----------



## Barbara (Jul 12, 2015)

First do all of the things that you can only do once, and see how far you get with that. When I had to grt it a few days ago I tendee to talk to villagers a lot, and wait for them to ask for requests and do them. You could also go to the ponds in your town and look out for large fishes (too large for ponds), they are usually tires or other trash. Sell those to Re-Tail for extra points. Hope this helps!


----------



## al-tirah (Jul 12, 2015)

* Upgrade to a house from a tent
* Donate an item to the museum
* Change the town tune
* Change the town flag
* Sell an item at Re-tail
* Post a message on the bulletin board
* Interact with the villagers
* Water flowers
* Pull weeds
* Dispose of trash at Re-tail

Worked for me when I recreated my town. 

Source


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 12, 2015)

Haydenn said:


> I send a crap load of mail, it free anyway ��


Strangest thing. I tried it, but it didn't work...


----------



## Dinosaurz (Jul 12, 2015)

I got it in around 3 days by casually playing, watering flowers, speaking to villigers, fishing. Just the daily stuff


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jul 12, 2015)

With my first town I got it in one afternoon. Just follow her suggestions and spam talk to all of your villagers. Donate stuff. Like I would go around and talk to everyone and do any favors, then go bug/fish hunting for a bit, donate stuff then go back and do it all again.


----------

